# Zephyr vs Shiki



## Dalek John (Jun 24, 2013)

BlackArm Zephyr vs Golden Lion Shiki

Fight takes place in the spot where Z fought Luffy.
They have no knowledge of their abilites.


----------



## trance (Jun 24, 2013)

90% of Shiki's feats are non-canon and all of Zetto's are non-canon.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 24, 2013)

Z was stronger anyways, Luffy fought Shiki before the timeskip without haki


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 24, 2013)

this fckin thread again???


----------



## Gian Dh (Jun 24, 2013)

Movie version: Zephyr murderstomps shiki in every worst possible way imaginable. 

Canon (featless) version: Since it took Prime Garp and Sengoku to stop Shiki, who was said to be a rival of Roger, Shiki should take this.
Not a stomp though because Zephyr was also an admiral and NO one can stomp an admiral, so Shiki should take this high diff.


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 24, 2013)

^^^ it didnt take sengoku and garp to take him out. they just double teamed him so that damage in marineford would be minimum. im sure garp can solo his ass.


----------



## Bitty (Jun 24, 2013)

if both characters are in their prime

I'd say Shiki extreme-diff off nothing alone but a pure gut-feeling.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jun 25, 2013)

Prime versions Shiki takes it High diff, not extreme. Zephyr is basically a nerfed Garp.


----------



## Rob (Jun 25, 2013)

Movie: Zephyr rips Shiki another Asshole. 
Prime: Probably Shiki. The dude is one of the Legends.


----------



## Artful Lurker (Jun 28, 2013)

Prime Shiki or Old Z


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jun 28, 2013)

Luffy had a lot of advantages in his fight against Shiki, and Shiki is less of a physical beast and more of a DF master. In rusty old age he was able to give Luffy an extreme diff fight in a thunderstorm while keeping Islands afloat. That's impressive since, as Law pointed out, DF powers can't be spammed infinitely and deplete stamina.

Then again, old Z held out against Kizaru. If they were Prime I'd say Shiki but I think the years took a bigger toll on Shiki's stamina and strength so old Z would win against old shiki.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jun 28, 2013)

Mr. 0 said:


> Luffy had a lot of advantages in his fight against Shiki, and Shiki is less of a physical beast and more of a DF master. In rusty old age he was able to give Luffy an extreme diff fight in a thunderstorm while keeping Islands afloat. That's impressive since, as Law pointed out, DF powers can't be spammed infinitely and deplete stamina.
> 
> Then again, old Z held out against Kizaru. If they were Prime I'd say Shiki but I think the years took a bigger toll on Shiki's stamina and strength so old Z would win against old shiki.



Shiki fought pre timeskip Luffy
Z fought evenly with Post timeskip Luffy

If we had movie Z and Shiki fight, Shiki would get fodderized. It would not even be a fight


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jun 28, 2013)

Why do I even use analysis here?


----------



## GodEneru (Jun 29, 2013)

shiki will stomp Zetto,
in the movie he destroyed the straw hats with one attack, when luffy deadted him it was only because Oda wanted him to win.


----------



## Quuon (Jun 29, 2013)

Meh.
Like 8bit said I just have a gut feeling Shiki can take this.. no higher than extreme-diff of course.


----------



## MrWano (Jun 29, 2013)

GodEneru said:


> shiki will stomp Zetto,
> in the movie he destroyed the straw hats with one attack, when luffy deadted him it was only because Oda wanted him to win.



To be fair everything that happens in the manga (and Strong World), is what Oda wants


----------



## tanman (Jun 29, 2013)

They have basically the same level of hype.


----------



## savior2005 (Dec 5, 2015)

idk y, but after rewatching episode 0, I like shiki a lot more than I use to. I'll say that at his prime, he was equal to the yonko. He beats z high-extreme diff


----------



## Raiden34 (Dec 5, 2015)

Shiki is canon, while Zephyr is not, Shiki stomps.


----------



## ThatGreekLady (Dec 5, 2015)

Zephyr has way better feats. Also, who do you think cut his arm? Was it Weeble?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2015)

Dis necro though.

If it's their movie versions then I'd give it Shiki simply due to his DF. In terms of CQC I don't actually think he can compete with Z. Z had a serious slobber knocker with postskip Luffy. Z's faster since he can keep up with postskip G2 Luffy as well.

Shiki doesn't need to worry about that though. Just stay in the air and fuck with environment. A dyna stone will fuck up Shiki's day so he does have to be careful and Z keeps several on his person.

Shiki extreme because of the dyna stones.

As for their prime versions? Both are solid top tiers. Shiki was a feared pirate back in the day and needed the likes of Prime Garp and Prime Sengoku to bring him down. Z trained the color Trio and probably many more marines that OPverse has today. 

I'd still give it to Shiki with very high diff. Maybe higher.


----------



## Bernkastel (Dec 6, 2015)

Shiki wins in prime.
Z wins in movie versions.
Simple as that


----------



## Amol (Dec 6, 2015)

Shiki wins both Prime and Old versions.


----------

